# Platinum from freeway dirt.



## pinman (May 29, 2016)

Thoughts?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v5GPWJPLcHg


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 29, 2016)

I like alot of his videos.

I hate how he says regia.

But, i think he would have better luck at on and off ramps, as they probably have a higher amount of pgm's blown out the cat, since there is a higher load on the engine while accelerating.

Also, some of his refinement practices have been called into question on this site before.

But, all in all, i like his videos... He does some pretty cool stuff


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

Not very cost effective.


----------



## justinhcase (May 29, 2016)

I have always enjoyed his youtube post's.
If he where in the U.K. the security services have a number of unit's much like Guantanamo bay, just much older and never talked about.
Poor old Cody would have simply disappeared on his way home from work never to be heard of again if he had published in the U.K.
What fantastically open and tolerant government you have when it come's to potentially destructive pastime's. 
Interesting experiment.
I think with a Flotation Cell you could concentrate target elements quite well.
If the particles are two small for gravity to pull down, may be bubbles can float them off.


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 29, 2016)

Seen it this morning and have been thinking ever since," where is there a strip of road that has not been pulled up and laid back down recently?" Only problem here in central Ohio, they destroy good roads and lay more down just to keep the funding coming. I will find one and try it though, never know guys, could be a new source, lol.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2016)

The same theory applies in Wales. A lot of the substrate in the roads is 30g per tonne gold.


----------



## GotTheBug (May 29, 2016)

Something you might find funny is that Cody is also a forum member.


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 30, 2016)

That doesn't surprise me him being a member. Lack of safety precautions is scary. Nice guy, hope he doesn't hurt himself.

Mike


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 30, 2016)

spaceships said:


> The same theory applies in Wales. A lot of the substrate in the roads is 30g per tonne gold.



Why is it so high in gold there?


----------



## solar_plasma (May 30, 2016)

Now this video owns my respect. 

Would have been even better, if he used safety gear - if not for anything else, then for the pedagogical aspect. The inhaled dust is carcinogenic. Not to mention the brain damaging lead vapors... All of this will not worry his mercury lungs, though.

But being a heavy smoker I am not to through the first stone - everyone may choose his favorite carcinogens and toxins, if he feels to have to.


----------



## justinhcase (May 30, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > The same theory applies in Wales. A lot of the substrate in the roads is 30g per tonne gold.
> ...


It is my understanding that the Romans pretty much raided all the gold deposits in Wales.
The worlds fist large scale hydraulic mining operation, it took less than a decade.
welsh Gold fetches a premium because it is so rare.
I will have to drill some core samples if I found that kind of value I would start a road works company and change my name to Ivor.
Getting back to Road sweep's.
I was thinking that there have been quite a bit of research on the dispersion of micro partial's of Lead form vehicle exhaust.
The paper I looked at said that the concentration of air born particle was limited to within about 10m and then tailed off, also that it could penetrate strata and be carried considerable distance by hydraulic action which meant it was found up to five feet deep in the soil.
I wonder could we convince the highway department to install settling tanks and foam cells along the motorway.


----------



## jason_recliner (May 30, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Not very cost effective.


Certainly not in any quantity. But making regular, interesting, YouTube videos can be an effective income stream.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 30, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not very cost effective.
> ...



Yea I agree. And as far as I see that is the only reason he did it. But on the other side of the coin how many other people will try to do it and follow the safety precautions and take a chance on damaging their bodies?


----------



## Smack (May 30, 2016)

everydayisalesson said:


> Seen it this morning and have been thinking ever since," where is there a strip of road that has not been pulled up and laid back down recently?"
> 
> Mike



Michigan...largest trailer park in America.


----------



## Cody Reeder (May 31, 2016)

Ah it seems someone beat me to making a post on this. lol

So you guys thought I was being unsafe? I dont feel like I did anything particularly unsafe, had the furnace outside ect... and Arthur did think to put on a bright yellow shirt while we where working. Maybe I just do a lot of crazy things... 

Anyway I just started a thread down in the general chat section for you to check out or for the admins to delete if they like.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 31, 2016)

In the other thread you asked for ideas. Now, 7g/ton is better than ore, I believe. So it is ore leaching I would start my thoughts, especially iodine leaching...not any higher concentrations like iodine/iodide-solutions but only iodine and water, because you don't need high concentrations of iodine. This would have advantages like: cheaper per litre, easier to handle, easier to convert, easier to reuse, easier to remove from the waste, pretty much least toxic compared to other leaches.

But this is only theory, assumption and book knowledge. I didn't get useful results from tests on escrap. But in your case it does not need to be selective, so this should be much easier.

One link I found about platinum and iodine: http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=5690&start=80#p92438


About your safety...hm... you're a clever boy, so I am sure, you know what I talked about. If you want to treat tons of dry dust from highways on a daily basis you should wear a respirator. I am quite sure you know it, nevermind how much you argue.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 31, 2016)

I just read the Technical University Bergakademie Freiberg is researching since some years how to recover platinum from dirt from roads. They believe that it can be done economically. Maybe you can find studies or patents about it.


----------



## lunker (Jun 17, 2016)

Going to throw something into the mix here.

While I was fishing in a river, that was at the bottom of a steep hill on both sides of a 4 lane paved highway, that also had concrete rain gutters that drained into said River. I noticed a silver street of what looked like silver particles on the bottom of the river? Could the zinc from the galvanized storm pipe be cementing the palladium from the run off? They are now using nitrogen to enrich the gas= nitrates+water+Pd catalyst...just something to consider.
Or mabey the just fish scales :|


----------

